# Josh Koscheck Signs with Bellator MMA



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/Josh-Koscheck-Signs-with-Bellator-MMA-88317



> One of the longest-tenured fighters in the history of the Ultimate Fighting Championship will have a new home the next time he competes.
> 
> Josh Koscheck has signed with Bellator MMA, the UFC’s biggest rival, and he will likely make his debut for the company later this year. The news was announced earlier tonight during the broadcast of Bellator 139 on Spike TV.
> 
> ...


Seriously? He'll get torched over there too!


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

*BREAKING, Josh Koscheck jumps to Bellator*

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2508186-ufc-veteran-josh-koscheck-signs-with-bellator-mma



> Former UFC title contender Josh Koscheck is now a member of Bellator. The announcement was made by the promotion's commentators on Friday night during the Bellator 139 broadcast, and was then confirmed on social media.
> 
> The news comes as a surprise. Koscheck was one of the top stars in the UFC following his controversial stint on the first season of The Ultimate Fighter, where he frequently feuded with fellow castmate Chris Leben. He made his official promotional debut at the TUF1 Finale in 2005, and remained a steady presence in the UFC's welterweight division for the next 10 years, competing a total of 25 times.


Man Bellator has been killing it recently with their events and they have Paul Daley so I'm pumped for that rematch.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Threads merged.

Given Kos has been getting demolished for 5 straight fights, putting him in with Daley straight away would be a bad bad move.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

This should be on the UFC board, it's a big deal that he left especially when his release wasn't even announced.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

John8204 said:


> This should be on the UFC board, it's a big deal that he left especially when his release wasn't even announced.


As Coker announced him joining Bellator, I figured it was as much Bellator news as it was UFC news. 6 of one, half a dozen of the other.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Continuing the trend of signing old washed-up fighters.

This is not really a big deal since the UFC showed no signs of resigning him after his contract was up in March.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

TheAuger said:


> *Continuing the trend of signing old washed-up fighters.*
> 
> This is not really a big deal since the UFC showed no signs of resigning him after his contract was up in March.


My thoughts exactly, it looks kinda pathetic on Bellator's part (no offence to Kos) that they'd pounce on a guy with 5-straight losses and has shown a gun-shy approach to strikers, or anyone with KO power.

This on top of the Ken/Kimbo main event, this is laughable in a way.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

John8204 said:


> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2508186-ufc-veteran-josh-koscheck-signs-with-bellator-mma
> 
> Man Bellator has been killing it recently with their events and they have Paul Daley so I'm pumped for that rematch.


The much improved Paul Daley will put the waning Josh Koscheck to sleep in a rematch.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Kos was done as a fighter when GSP landed that first jab and broke his orbital. He hasn't been right since, and that injury is constantly bothering him and how he fights. He must like money a lot because every time he gets fight people are hitting him there!


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> Kos was done as a fighter when GSP landed that first jab and broke his orbital. He hasn't been right since, and that injury is constantly bothering him and how he fights. He must like money a lot because every time he gets fight people are hitting him there!


Looked pretty good against Hendricks after that fight though...


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

DonRifle said:


> Kos was done as a fighter when GSP landed that first jab and broke his orbital. He hasn't been right since, and that injury is constantly bothering him and how he fights. He must like money a lot because every time he gets fight people are hitting him there!


Even Matt Hughes was beating him in the standup for most of the 1st round of their fight. Landing that jab frequently.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I actually don't mind Kos these days and all of this is bad.

Bellator picking up old names for the extra ticket bump, cool. That works for me. Bring fans in with a freakshow and make them stay for the other action. All good.

But Kos is done. He's not done as in Nate Marquardt done, he's done done. He no longer has a stance and his eye is way too dodgey for him and he can't get it out of his mind. To add to that, they are going to want to put him in there with one of the most devastating boxers in MMA today I'd imagine.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

If his relationship with Spike is still solid, then he may get given a bunch a glass-chinned, gimmies with no TDD.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

He beats Paul Daley again if they rematch, mark my words.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Joabbuac said:


> Looked pretty good against Hendricks after that fight though...


It's interesting because I remember scoring that fight for Koscheck, yet Hendricks went on to win the belt while Koscheck continued to decline. Maybe that decision loss took away the fire that he had left while his other eventual flaws continued to surface.

It makes me wonder though what the future would have held if the fight did get scored the way I scored it. Hendricks would have had a setback and may have never fought St. Pierre (at least not as soon) and Koscheck probably still would have declined eventually which would make him put someone else over as a contender. Perhaps Lawler even sooner? Then again, they may have never been matched up if Koscheck didn't lose that decision before. Haha, gotta love what ifs. I need to stop overthinking this.

Anyways, I hope he does well in Bellator.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Bellator... The place where washed up UFC fighters go to get brain damage.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Does this mean Koscheck won't be in the UFC hall of fame?

:jaw:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I honestly believe Ken Shamrock has more left in the tank than Josh Koscheck.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Good signing, whilst he is way passed his best, the Daley fight can easily headline an event for them. Looking at his losing streak, all the losses are to legitimate top Welterweights.

Surprised there's such a negative reaction to this, if Douglas Lima or Paul Daley are Bellator's top guys at 170 then it's not inconceivable that Kos could look good against them and the rest of the division.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Spite said:


> The much improved Paul Daley will put the waning Josh Koscheck to sleep in a rematch.


I doubt it, KOS is still a solid wrestler if he chose to fight to his strengths then he's still a fairly formidable fight for a lot of guys, sure its not everyone but its the majority of fighters. 

Bella is being smart about how they build their promotion, this is win win for them anyway you cut it.

We have a base line with all these vets, we know them and we know what they can or cant do for the most part. 

Either way he's still a top 20 fighter and bella needs more of those no matter what the shelf life and if a guy completely disassembles him still carries some merit IMO.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

If Kos goes to Bellator and ended up winning the title, Bellator's WW division loses all credibility. But he isn't taking out Lima anyway.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I trust Scott Coker to put out a superior product to the UFC right now. Even people want to bitch about Shamrock/Slice...it was an awesome fight that capped off an event that was better than the last four UFC shows I've watched. Worst comes to worse we'll see some amazing up and comers, but I think Kos will rebound same way as Arlovski, Cro-Cop, Lawler, Diaz, and Ortiz.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

John8204 said:


> Even people want to bitch about Shamrock/Slice...it was an awesome fight



uhhhhh.... not sure if serious or...


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

John8204 said:


> I trust Scott Coker to put out a superior product to the UFC right now. Even people want to bitch about Shamrock/Slice...it was an awesome fight that capped off an event that was better than the last four UFC shows I've watched. Worst comes to worse we'll see some amazing up and comers, but I think Kos will rebound same way as Arlovski, Cro-Cop, Lawler, Diaz, and Ortiz.


If UFC even gave Tito Ortiz a fight they were a laughing stock.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Koscheck has taken quite a bit of punishment in his long career. He will either fight inferior fighters or get massacred. It all depends on whom they match him up against.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

John8204 said:


> I trust Scott Coker to put out a superior product to the UFC right now. Even people want to bitch about Shamrock/Slice...it was an awesome fight that capped off an event that was better than the last four UFC shows I've watched. Worst comes to worse we'll see some amazing up and comers, but I think Kos will rebound same way as Arlovski, Cro-Cop, Lawler, Diaz, and Ortiz.


nice troll raise01::thumb02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Most of those guys were able to rebound but I disagree with Tito. He has been fed inferior fighters since coming to Bellator. Not to mention he is getting a title shot off of a win against Stephen Bonnar!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

While he's never been great, is the then-Bellator Middleweight Champion really a weak win?

I wouldn't say Weidman would be a weak opponent for DC.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

hadoq said:


> nice troll raise01::thumb02:


I´m not understanding what is trollish about his pov.
Seems pretty plausable to me.
But anyaway, players on the minor leagues should always have more natural drive to get them along biggers risks, therefore better shows.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

AmdM said:


> I´m not understanding what is trollish about his pov.
> Seems pretty plausable to me.
> But anyaway, players on the minor leagues should always have more natural drive to get them along biggers risks, therefore better shows.


For me it sounds like being a hipster. I really enjoy the Bellator shows but let's be honest. If the UFC was to put on fights starring Kimbo Slice and Ken Shamrock, have Tito Ortiz fighting for their title etc. people would absolutely crucify them. 

If the UFC put out the product that Bellator is putting out, John would probably quit watching MMA on the spot, but since it's the "underdog" that's doing it he believes it's actually superior to the UFC.

As for your post, absolutely agree. I was into boxing before MMA. I couldn't watch it anymore. 8-0 Vs 5-24 kind of fights. Why? Because it made more sense financially to move a fighter up with safe fights than yo give him a challenge. There is so much money in boxing at the top line that spending a few thousand on 10 opponents to build up your domestic fighter will eventually be returned to you hundred fold. That's why you'll always see me in the fighter pay threads. You said the minor leagues but it's the same principle. If a UFC fighter is putting on a show because he is desperate for a bonus, or a UFC fighter is fighting 4 times a year because he wants to get paid and win fights to increase his income, he's going to be hungrier than your fleeting star or your one time contenders who are earning over 50k when they lose.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Koscheck was yet another former UFC, current bellator fighter to talk shit about the UFC. Don't remember exactly what he said but pretty sad to see him diss the company paying his bills for the last 10 years. I'd love to see the Daley rematch.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well Rampage also initially complained about the UFC but is now back on board. Things have changed overtime with the UFC. Mainly has to do with Dana White having good ideas that don't turn out in reality sometimes like the uniform idea.


----------

